
How Lisp Became God's Own Programming Language - peter_d_sherman
https://twobithistory.org/2018/10/14/lisp.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"McCarthy explained Lisp to his readers by building it up out of only a _very
small collection of rules_.

Paul Graham later retraced McCarthy’s steps, using more readable language, in
his essay “The Roots of Lisp”
([http://www.paulgraham.com/rootsoflisp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/rootsoflisp.html)).

Graham is able to explain Lisp using _only seven primitive operators, two
different notations for functions, and a half-dozen higher-level functions_
defined in terms of the primitive operators."

------
daly
You HAVE to listen to this song: [https://blog.adafruit.com/2014/09/02/lisp-
song-eternal-flame...](https://blog.adafruit.com/2014/09/02/lisp-song-eternal-
flame-aka-god-wrote-in-lisp-video/)

------
okareaman
Excellent read. Well worth the time. I'm motivated to take another look at
SICP.

